# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  (ASK); DAFTAR PERALATAN PEMELIHARAAN KOI.

## bagusfebru

SALAM KENAL, BUAT SENIOR2

SAYA ANGGOTA BARU, MOHON PENCERAHAN SAYA RENCANA MAU BUAT KOLAM KOI UK. 3 X 4 X 1,5 mm OUTDOOR & 3 X 3 X 1 (SEMI INDOOR). KOLAM SAYA DESIGN SENDIRI. REFFERNSI DR FORUM INI JUGA.
GAMBARAN SAYA KOLAM SAYA NANTI TERDIRI DARI
1. BAK VORTEX==> (Pakai bak biasa bent bulat? atau ada peralatan khusus?)
2. CHAMBER 1===> ISI???
3. CHAMBER 2===> ISI???
4. CHAMBER 3===> ISI ???
5. CHAMBER 4+pompa====> ISI????

MOHON PETUNJUK PARA SENIOR2 DAN AHLI2NYA, PERALATAN LENGKAP APA SAJA YANG DIPERLUKAN UNTUK PEMELIHARAAN KOI, BERIKUT FUNGSI2NYA, SEMOGA BERMANFAAT UTK SEMUANYA. (KALO ADA FOTONYA)

TKS.

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagusfebru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagusfebru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Dibantuin post gambarnya pak.

----------


## bagusfebru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

